# Barcoded Pricetags



## Hardfahrer (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Day to yuns, Does anyone know anything about barcoded price tags? I would like to eventually get my shirts into retail locations. Needles to say these locations usually keep inventory by way of barcodes on the merchandise. I guess first I need to know where I can get info on the most widely used barcode format. In my brief search of the subject I have found barcode label printers that will print a variety of barcode types, but I can not find info on what type is most commonly used. Also the barcode printers I have found only print barcode labels. I would like to print onto the small paper tags that you see attached to most clothing, you know with the price at the bottom, the barcode somewhere on the tag and maybe the company name on the tag as well. Another device I would need is the thing they use to affix the price tag to the garment; this is the little white or clear plastic thing that they use which consists of what looks like heavy test fishing line about 2 inches long with two little pieces running perpendicular to the main line on either end. It's the thing you usually bite through to get the price tag off. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Does anyone have any experience with this or the barcoding arrangement? Thanks so much. Look forward to hearing from you. Remember, there is no success without sacrifice and no advice on success works unless you do.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

In my experience in store selling, most have their own system, and will stick theirs on anyway.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Hang tags, bar codes, tagging guns, and barbs!

Take a look at this thread I had and let me know if you have any questions:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2381


----------



## Hardfahrer (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link. This will give me something to chew on for awhile. ALOT of useful info there. Thanks a Million.


----------

